# Outlook 2003 doesn't display messages and freezes



## rogalin (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi this is the first time I am writing on this forum, so I hope someone can help me.

I have Outlook 2003 on a Windows XP Sony Viao laptop computer. When I open Outlook on my machine everything displays except the actual email message. The email message display area stays white and sometimes the header turns blue but nothing else happens. I am able to move my mouse but nothing works when I click on anything. I am not able to send or receive emails and when I close out the program the area that should be displaying my email message stays on my desktop.

I so would appreciate it if anyone has any ideas on how I can fix this problem.

Thank you.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Make sure you have up to service pack 2 installed. Check here to make sure you have all the updates.

http://office.microsoft.com/search/redir.aspx?assetid=ES790020331033&CTT=96&Origin=CL100570421033


----------



## rogalin (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion. I do have Service Pack 2 installed but I will try some of the sites you listed to see if they can spot the problem. 

Thanks again.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Let us know if that helps. Also what type of mail server are you using? ie exchange, pop3


----------



## rogalin (Dec 20, 2006)

I am using pop3


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

How many emails do you have? Did you upgrade or migrate from a version of Office prior to Office 2003. In outlook 97-2002 there was a 2 gig limit on pst files. If you get close to this it causes quit a bit of problems.


----------



## rogalin (Dec 20, 2006)

Well alot of my email was exported in from an older version on another computer but this computer only had outlook 2003 and it is over 2 gigs so that could be the problem. I would delete the older emails if I could save the newer ones. Is there a way to do this? Seems like it is all or nothing since everything is located in one pst file.

Again thank you so much for your suggestions and help I really appreciate it.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

You need to create a new unicode pst file to allow unlimited space. Be sure to export your current email incase anything goes wrong you will have a back up copy.

There is no automatic way of converting a Microsoft Outlook 97-2002 Personal Folders file (.pst) to a Unicode-capable Microsoft Outlook Personal Folders file (.pst) file. The easiest way to convert a non-Unicode .pst file is to create a new data file in the Microsoft Outlook Personal Folders file (.pst) format that supports Unicode and then import items from the old data file to the new Microsoft Outlook Personal Folders file (.pst).

Create a new data file

On the File menu, point to New, and then click Outlook Data File. 
To create a Microsoft Outlook Personal Folders File (.pst) that offers greater storage capacity for items and folders and supports multilingual Unicode data, click OK. 
In the File name box, type a name for the file, and then click OK. 
In the Name box, type a display name for the .pst folder. 
Select any other options you want, and then click OK. 
The name of the folder associated with the data file appears in the Folder List (Folder List: Displays the folders available in your mailbox. To view subfolders, click the plus sign (+) next to the folder. If the Folder List is not visible, on the Go menu, click Folder List.). To view the Folder List, on the Go menu, click Folder List. By default, the folder will be called Personal Folders.
Import items to the new data file

On the File menu, click Import and Export. 
Click Import from another program or file, and then click Next. 
Click Personal Folder File (.pst), and then click Next. 
In the File to import box, specify the path and file name of the old non-Unicode Microsoft Outlook 97-2002 Personal Folders File (.pst) file you want to import and click Next. 
Select Import items into the same folder in: and select the name of your new Unicode Personal Folders File (.pst). 
Follow the remaining instructions in the Import and Export Wizard. 

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HP010383511033.aspx?pid=CH010404871033


----------



## rogalin (Dec 20, 2006)

I did finally fix my problem by exporting my inbox from another computer. 

Thank you for your suggestions and help


----------

